# Differential repair.



## fox12303 (Dec 3, 2015)

Have a 926004 pro that is about 8-10 years old. Bought it as a 2 year old used model off craigslist. The second time I went to use it the coil went bad, probably a fluke. 

More a less been a good machine except the differential started giving me issues when it was 4 years old. I have the trigger style that locks when you pull the lever. It became difficult to pull the lever and when it did work it would not disengage immediately. This was an issue when trying to turn the machine with the wheels locked.

When I tore it down I discovered the coil spring inside the differential had rusted and was jamming the diff from engaging until the machine warmed up enough to allow some movement. Since the spring was pretty much gone it would not unlock the diff. Likely my fault due to my total lack of maintenance.

Once I discovered the replacement cost was over $150 I modified the diff so it could not lock. Most of the time this worked out fine but the last two winters of heavy snowfall have made me revisit the needed repair. To lock out the diff I used a piece of 1" copper tubing about 1/2" long. This gets sandwiched between the side gears of the diff in place of the spring. You will also need to shorten the plastic tube about a 1/4" before reassembling.










I have since purchased a new diff 52601600 at a cost of $132 and an additional $10 for the plastic axle tube I had modified at the time. Everything greased up and adjusted for this winter.

I have since found a supplier of the spring, made out of stainless steel, to repair my original diff. Just need to get some rivets to hold the diff together, or I will use 3/16" threaded rod and nuts like I did before with the heads ground down almost flush for clearance. The springs cost $12 each when ordered in quantities of 10 or more from Lee Spring, less than 10 they surcharge $20. So I bought 3 at a cost of $56 including tax/shipping.


























If anyone needs a spring to repair a differential or would like to purchase my repaired unit, send me a PM. I have two extra springs too if you want to repair your own diff.

After some additional research here I see Ariens offer a retro-fit kits, 72600900/72601300. Here are the instruction sheets for both retro-fit kits.

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/18400400.PDF ARIENS KIT 72600900
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/18400700.PDF ARIENS KIT 72601300


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Fox :white^_^arial^_^0^_


Any chance you have any photos of your differential overhaul/modification ??


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I have 2010 Deluxe 27 (921012) with the trigger wheel lock. It worked fine for the first 5 years, but gave me problems last year being that I unlocked it to spin the machine around, then it wouldn't re-engage back to 2 wheel drive. 2 wheel drive is a MUST when using this machine for 2 reasons. #1: it pulls to one side when only one wheel is engaged. #2: Forget going through compact or wet heavy snow with one wheel drive. 
I went to the dealer and bought a new trigger/cable. I cleaned up the gears, installed and adjusted the new cable which remedied the problem for a while. It started giving me problems again at the end of the snow season (march). I was tired of messing with it, so I brought it in for service. It needed a new friction disc amongst other things and I just didn't feel like doing it myself as it was a long Massachusetts winter and I was over it. I got the machine home and everything appears to be good with the trigger lock and friction disc but I really haven't used it since it didn't snow after the service. 
The trigger lock is bad design IMO. When it goes bad, you're screwed in a big storm.


----------



## fox12303 (Dec 3, 2015)

Pics of the repaired diff. Pics of the assembled unit below shown to illustrate how the screw head is clearance and the nuts staked in place so they can not come loose. The screw head side is the outboard side when installed.


----------



## fox12303 (Dec 3, 2015)

Posted album link for repair photos and updated earlier posts with pics and details from Ariens.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/members/fox12303-albums-differantial-repair.html


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

I had a pro 12/36 inch cut ariens here that i sold..i got so mad it that stuipid trigger lock and one wheel design i welded the whole **** thing shut..LOL..nothing and i mean nothing...is worse than a one wheel drive snowblower


----------



## NW2009 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Ariens differential repair.*

Tried to send you a private message, hoping you still have a spring to sell. All the work you did gives me hope my purchase was not a waste of money. My physical condition makes it all but impossible to use this machine since the differential apparently has part of a spring stuck in one of the gears, preventing machine from be rotated. If you get this message please give me a call on my cell (518) 878-1779. Thanks


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone know the dimensions of this spring? ID, OD, Height?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum NW2009


----------



## uppolarbear (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi, I would like to buy a spring if you still have one??


----------



## uppolarbear (Nov 21, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a spring contact me I have some!!! Also I order some rivets and the tool to set them!!!


----------



## Bobami (Feb 21, 2016)

Has anyone figured out the part number for this spring at Lee Spring refenced at beginning of thread? I have exact same problem and am willing to spend $20 and trying to replace it before getting sucked into a retrofit kit for $181


----------



## Micalino (Jan 3, 2019)

*Spring for Ariens 52601600*

Does anyone have one of these springs for sale? Manufactured by Lee Spring. They call it a REDUX Wave Spring.


----------



## Bobami (Feb 21, 2016)

This thread went dormant. I couldn’t find spring. So I ended up with autoturn retrofit installation and am now struggling to make my machine stop pulling to left on an incline,, see my latest thread “Autoturn difficulties”. Doesn’t relate to your search for spring but just wanted to make you aware of potential issue with retrofit kit in case you go that route..


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Bobami said:


> This thread went dormant. I couldn’t find spring. So I ended up with autoturn retrofit installation and am now struggling to make my machine stop pulling to left on an incline,, see my latest thread “Autoturn difficulties”. Doesn’t relate to your search for spring but just wanted to make you aware of potential issue with retrofit kit in case you go that route..


My new 28 Pro's autoturn is a far cry from a true differential that was once used on many popular snowblowers. The reason though for this post is that I find the slightest extra load on either side of my machine will cause the autoturn (gees, beginning to dislike that word) to 'think' the machine is being told to turn and that really makes it a fight to keep it going straight.

I don't know your situation. I would check things such as the skids to make sure that on a flat smooth surface that the bucket's load is being equally shared on each side. If one skid is lower, even by a small amount this might be your problem. I set mine using my garage floor after first loosened the bolts on each skid, next placed a spacer under the bucket (I used a piece of 3/8" plywood for the spacer) and then set the skids to meet the floor. Good luck


----------



## Byggmester bently (Jan 25, 2019)

Bobami said:


> Has anyone figured out the part number for this spring at Lee Spring refenced at beginning of thread? I have exact same problem and am willing to spend $20 and trying to replace it before getting sucked into a retrofit kit for $181


Old post, but for others looking for the diff spring 

Wave spring 
1" id / 25,4mm
1 3/16 od / 30,2mm
1/4" compressed length / 6mm
1/2" length (must be more than 3/8" length) @10mm diff is unlocked , so approx 13 mm in length


----------

